# Grand Lodge Officers



## Blake Bowden (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it true these guys don't not get "paid"? Surely they have some form of allowance or reimbursement for all their hard work, travel, etc.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 8, 2008)

The M:.W:. Grand Master and the members of the Committee on work get their travel expenses reimbursed. I'm certain that the GM has other expenses that the Grand Lodge covers. Other than that, I don't know. I do know that DDGM's pay all of their own expenses.


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill is correct.  

if the GM is on duty, he can submit a form to get his expenses paid.

also, the secretary gets paid, as far as i know.  just like regular lodge.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The M:.W:. Grand Master and the members of the Committee on work get their travel expenses reimbursed. I'm certain that the GM has other expenses that the Grand Lodge covers. Other than that, I don't know. I do know that DDGM's pay all of their own expenses.



I agree the GL should cover the officers, but WOW the DDGMs pay their own expenses? Any ideas on how to help these guys out? Those guys deserve the honor, not because of the title, but because of their dedication to the craft.


----------



## JTM (Sep 9, 2008)

blake said:


> I agree the GL should cover the officers, but WOW the DDGMs pay their own expenses? Any ideas on how to help these guys out? Those guys deserve the honor, not because of the title, but because of their dedication to the craft.



most of the time their actual travel isn't the problem... they stay within their district... it's their TIME that needs to be rewarded, and that's much harder.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 9, 2008)

I know my DDGM James Mendenhall and our nieghbor DDGM David Sabestian deserve 10 years worth of corn, wine and oil after we about chewed their ears off and them handling our Lodge issues so well. I have never met a DDGM that i did not think deserve4d that honour we have alot of good men in our frat.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 9, 2008)

at every DDGM visit Ive been to in several lodges, the members make a motion and pass to give the DDGM a token amount to cover his expenses.  Most times its around $25.  And the DDGM donates it back to the lodges building fund or scholarship fund...


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 10, 2008)

JTM said:


> most of the time their actual travel isn't the problem... they stay within their district...



Our District is comprised of 9 Lodges over 3 counties. In addition, there's 2 trips to Waco (at a minimum) and a trip to the Mid-Year Conference (in Grapevine my DDGM year), all of which are mandatory.

I put 3000 miles on my motorcycle and about the same amount on my truck my DDGM year.


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2008)

well, okay.  mostly what i meant was the time you spent doing it was worth much more than 3000 miles on a motorcycle.  wasn't trying to rag or discount the fact that it was cheap.


----------

